# 1980 dasher diesel tranny trouble



## texcl (Aug 21, 2011)

I bought this really nice dasher, test drove it with no problems, towed it home and now I can't get it into any gear but third and I have to pull the shifter all the way back to get it into neutral. I can't even feel where the gears should be. What the heck could cause this?


----------



## texcl (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok, found out that the bushing on the ball joint popped of the shift linkage and is gone, I put the linkage back together sans bushing and it operates fine but I know it will not stay like that and will most likely gall the ball eventually, anyone know where I gan get that bushing?


----------



## BerzerkJ (Aug 26, 2011)

*I have a 1980 dasher hatchback...exact same issue...cheap easy solution....*

Buy a 98cent rubber bung, replace the bushing with it. I did that, has worked better than original for 5 years.


----------



## texcl (Aug 21, 2011)

What is a bung and where did you get yours? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## BerzerkJ (Aug 26, 2011)

It is a bushing, except it has a really tiny hole in the center. Looks kind of like a little rubber donut with a lip like a bushing. You can find them in the bulk bins at canadian tire, home depot, etc...


----------

